# Spring Century rides?



## NYC_Cyclist (Dec 27, 2012)

Ideas for organized March/April rides from 60-100 miles within 3 hour drive of NYC?

I know about Adirondacks and Battenkill. What else is out there in the spring?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

NYC_Cyclist said:


> Ideas for organized March/April rides from 60-100 miles within 3 hour drive of NYC?
> 
> I know about Adirondacks and Battenkill. What else is out there in the spring?


Hell of Hunterdon
Fool's Classic 
Fleche Buffoon

Google any of them and you will get links to all 3.


----------



## NYC_Cyclist (Dec 27, 2012)

Actually, I knew about the Fool's and Hunterdon, but not Fleche Buffon. thanks


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spring Rides on Maryland's Eastern Shore*

Know of a Half-Century in St. Michaels, Maryland:

TSR Talbot Bike Tour

April 6 - Active.com for registration

I think the American Diabetes Assoc. is running the 

Cheasapeak Tour de Cure 

(a Century) out of Easton, Maryland later that month - but you have to raise at least $200 to ride. Find the Tour de Cure website for registration.

I'll be riding in both.

About a three hour drive from NYC each way (if Jersey traffic is not bad).


----------



## NYC_Cyclist (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sure - PM me if you decide to do any of these, I'll give you more info - I'm a NYC transplant BTW.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sure - PM me if you decide to do any of these and I'll get you more info - BTW I'm a NYC transplant 

Sorry about the double post - PC issue.


----------



## peeler (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of rides in the VA,MD ,NC area for spring centuries?


----------



## JS1965 (Oct 29, 2012)

How bout Phila?


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

peeler said:


> Does anyone know of rides in the VA,MD ,NC area for spring centuries?


There's a bunch. Check out the list at Oxon HIll Bike club to start:

Oxon Hill Bicycle and Trail Club

I'll be doing the Cap2Cap ride to start, and later Mountains of Misery


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

peeler said:


> Does anyone know of rides in the VA,MD ,NC area for spring centuries?


Cycle North Carolina generally has an optional century on the second day of its spring ride, which is April 5-7 in Edenton, NC (near the VA border). This is a great spring ride, and I've ridden it about 5 times. All of the rides are loops starting in Edenton, with distances ranging from 5 to 100+ miles.

North Carolina Amateur Sports


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

I was told about this one. Should be less than 3 hours from NYC.

Tour de Chocolate Town Bike Tour


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Six Pillars Century in Cambridge coming up - might stretch your three-hour drive limit but it's a great ride. Part of it goes through Blackwater NWR which is amazing for waterfowl, seabirds and eagles.
I'll be there!

Doing another ride in Delaware this weekend, but it's sold-out (!) - only ride I've ever done that gets sold-out.


----------

